# Ultimate Opal Black NON Spec-V!



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Wow, didn't know anyone had done this! Nissan : Ultimate Opal Black Edition R35 GTR

Doesn't photograph well (and those are terrible shots), but I do think UOB is a bit too dark. 90% of the time it does indeed look black, even in person. Still think Midnight Purple is a better colour.

So is this an early import car that someone resprayed over here?
Tubi exhaust sounds fantastic.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

in some of those pics it looks like midnight purple?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That looks lovely, almost factory?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Ultimate Opal Black is a very dark shade of Midnight Purple and I'm pretty sure that is the paint he used, however, I'm certain it wasn't a factory job as they don't offer it as an option.


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

well, i like the colour


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it looks as if it was done well

I really like the colour...

good value as that paint job must be 5K if its that good


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

David,

It is a UK car, i know the guy that owns it in Glasgow and he had it totally re-sprayed from black IIRC


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Cool. So they managed to get hold of that much UOB paint? Wonder how much he paid. Good value car if you love the colour (which I do by the way, just not quite as much as Midnight Purple).


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Ad suggests 8k for the paint job?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

THIS IS WHAT NISSAN SHOULD OFFER FOR THE NEW CAR !!!!

Absolutely brilliant !!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Cool. So they managed to get hold of that much UOB paint? Wonder how much he paid. Good value car if you love the colour (which I do by the way, just not quite as much as Midnight Purple).




Am with you, i think the colour is stunning.
Don't quote me but i think it is an inhouse colour mix from what Kal told me just before the car went in.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

So the paintshop custom matched it rather than ordering it from Nissan? Makes sense and it does look like a perfect match judging by the rubbish photos. He should at least have asked someone with a DSLR and some skill to take the pics!

If I was in the market though, this would definitely be top of my list.


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

That colour is stunning. 
The photo's are truly awful, a generic one of the interior too!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

some one with guts to paint their r35....lol

respect!! love the choice....


----------

